# Agility in Massachusetts



## krist124 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi everyone! 

Thanks to you all we started in scent work, agility, and swimming! Scent work was fun, but our pup spent the whole time barking at the A-frame. We are doing an agility "class" that basically just gets us familiarized with the equipment, but that's about it. 

We are located in the North Shore area of Massachusetts. Does anyone know of a good place to learn agility?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------

